# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Who's getting ready for the duck shooting season?

## 7mm Rem Mag

I just got my licence yesterday and was quite happy with the set of ear muffs that you get with it this year from hunting and fishing. I'm heading out to give the mai mai a once over in the morning. It won't be too long now before opening day comes around.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Micky Duck

faaaark yes,tagged up this morning and spread some wheat around....not we just need some rain to fill the plurry lake back up.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> faaaark yes,tagged up this morning and spread some wheat around....not we just need some rain to fill the plurry lake back up.


I'm shooting a river so I won't want too much rain but just hoping for a windy opening day. I bought some winchester ammo this year so I'll see how that goes and I might just use a three quarter choke instead of the pattern master.

----------


## Micky Duck

Xpert or the duckload???

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Duck load I think, the box has a picture of a duck on it. 2 & 3 quarter inch 1500 FPS velocity 34 Gram 3 shot

----------


## bigbear

Got into town a lunch time and got my free pair of muffs. Just started feeding out last week. Hopefully buy some more maize this week. Looks like it might be a good season being seeing a lot of ducks around at the moment on different ponds .  Got about 6 teal ducklings on the pond at the moment.

----------


## Micky Duck

the duck load is good stuff....personally love the xpert.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Sounds good @bigbear I was thinking about feeding out some acorns but I haven't gathered any up yet

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> the duck load is good stuff....personally love the xpert.


I have been using elley and that other stuff can't think of the name but I have gone to Winchester as it has always been good ammo

----------


## bigbear

Ive done the acorn thing couple years ago. The boy and me fulled a 44 gallon drum  and feed it out with the maize. i find the auto feeder works great just check it weekly and give them a bonus bucket when iam there.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Sounds like a plan

----------


## Micky Duck

weve done the acorn thing a few times over the years....even sprouted a few at home..... two or three of them stuck and are now 12-15 feet tall and provide acorns all by them selves.... bought another nosloc feeder spingythingy off trademe,fitted it to bottom of bucket today...they work great well worth the $20 something $$$$

----------


## Sparrow

Yep, re tagged this morning.  Mai mai was looking knackered was only there 2 months ago for a parrie shoot ( not very successful... 1) but some one had had fun since with geese or parries as picked up 12+ shells + 2 live ones and they had left door open so that had blown off ..... As long as they had fun eh   🙄.
Back tomorrow for a fix up and a few reno's with my boys they love it the 6yr old has a licence this year ( $3)as he often comes along.    😊

----------


## FatLabrador

Haven't got my license yet probably get it at farmlands to get the 20% off falcon ammo. Bought a laydown blind and a dog blind the other week.

----------


## MB

Skipping it this year I think. Good luck to all.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Skipping it this year I think. Good luck to all.


How come? Hokianga a bit too far this year?

----------


## MB

Last season was a lot of hard work for not much reward. I'm privileged to have access to the land that I shoot on, but the ponds aren't great. Plus there's the distance. However, the most important reason is that I've discovered a small population of pigs at the same stop. Family would rather eat pork than duck.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Checked out the old spot this morning, on the way eight ducks lifted off a wee bit of water then landed on a wee pond up further which is good news as once I have shot the river I then stalk all the stock ponds so although nothing on the river the ponds look promising.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Last season was a lot of hard work for not much reward. I'm privileged to have access to the land that I shoot on, but the ponds aren't great. Plus there's the distance. However, the most important reason is that I've discovered a small population of pigs at the same stop. Family would rather eat pork than duck.


I was the same as you last year I gave it a miss in favour of going hunting deer for the weekend however the freezer is looking good for deer this year so decided to knock over a few ducks.

----------


## Micky Duck

the hungry wee suckers ate thier way through 2 of the 3 x 20 litre buckets of grain we had fed out yesterday!!!!!! put out a feeder bucket which should hopefully keep them entertained if we fill it up each weekend. managed two rainbows and a brown trolling with the Mrs after doing the feeder thing....bluebird day.

----------


## gsp follower

> the hungry wee suckers ate thier way through 2 of the 3 x 20 litre buckets of grain we had fed out yesterday!!!!!! put out a feeder bucket which should hopefully keep them entertained if we fill it up each weekend. managed two rainbows and a brown trolling with the Mrs after doing the feeder thing....bluebird day.


they can get thru it alright .
at one stage we were feeding 120kilos of peas at a time.
 but it wasn't effective.
 last year we had the most action ever by stayin away doin nothing but a tag and tidy up. 
good luck to all.

----------


## Micky Duck

the years we have fed we get a night shoot...only get half dozen birds at most but really enjoy it ...the years we havent fed we see stuff all. big public water.

----------


## Scouser

Yep, pegged up and ready to go.......I'm bringing my kayak this year to go between 2 different spots on the Waikato river........

----------


## bigbear

Feeding out makes a huge different's for my pond. The neighbour feeds out by the sack load when he runs out they start coming to my pond but his pond/lake shoots %100 better. 
I use a automatic feeder and its amazing half hour before it goes off ducks start pouring in and swim straight over to the feeder waiting for it to go off.  I set it to feed out morning and night. about a week after opening set it for nights only

----------


## Sparrow

Yeah looks like they switch on to the feed pretty quick, tagged up saturday and there wasn't a duck in sight, for the first time fed out about 1/3 of a sack of duck feed from farmlands cos i don't know where to get it cheaper, came back sunday pretty much same time to do a few reno's with my boys and there was 50+ mallards and parries all on the feed, and they kept trying to come back in bits and pieces while i was having a tidy up and my two young fellas ( 4+6) were spraying a bit more feed around..........was enough to get you a little excited even if it turns out i'm only fattening them up for someone else   :Grin:

----------


## mawzer308

Have been a bit lazy this year, haven't been to my spot yet. There isn't much to do to be honest, still getting a feel for it as its a new spot so, will likely just set a cam net up again but from a new position. I'm good for decoys and ammunition though.

----------


## NZ32

Got the mai mai sorted at my spot and 1/2 scrubbed. 

Got tomorrow afternoon off so going to pick up a 700kg load of Barley from CHB, some for my flatmate but will have 200kg spare if anyone wants some in Napier.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I'm not feeding this year just too lazy. Probably won'y get any on my main spot but just hope the stock ponds are full

----------


## Nathan F

My ten cents for what its worth - Dumping bulk lots of feed into a pond is hit or miss at best . Experience has taught me an electronic feeder is the way to go . Slip on in after dark and top it up if need be . Mine holds roughly 80-90kg of duck tucker. Put it on 2 or 3 morning feeds 5-10 sec intervals. This keeps the ducks coming in bringing new mates and creates competition for the food. As opposed to dumping in bulk where when the foods gone they just bugger off elsewhere. I like getting mine into a routine. No afternoon or night feeding as the crafty ones know they can just drop in after dark in the cover of safety and eat away .

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> My ten cents for what its worth - Dumping bulk lots of feed into a pond is hit or miss at best . Experience has taught me an electronic feeder is the way to go . Slip on in after dark and top it up if need be . Mine holds roughly 80-90kg of duck tucker. Put it on 2 or 3 morning feeds 5-10 sec intervals. This keeps the ducks coming in bringing new mates and creates competition for the food. As opposed to dumping in bulk where when the foods gone they just bugger off elsewhere. I like getting mine into a routine. No afternoon or night feeding as the crafty ones know they can just drop in after dark in the cover of safety and eat away .


That sounds pretty clever, I bet it works well   :Thumbsup:

----------


## jakewire

I'm in  :Have A Nice Day: 
Me and the dog.

----------


## Dundee

Bit more feed ready to go out.

47 mallards took off this little pond today.

----------


## bigbear

> My ten cents for what its worth - Dumping bulk lots of feed into a pond is hit or miss at best . Experience has taught me an electronic feeder is the way to go . Slip on in after dark and top it up if need be . Mine holds roughly 80-90kg of duck tucker. Put it on 2 or 3 morning feeds 5-10 sec intervals. This keeps the ducks coming in bringing new mates and creates competition for the food. As opposed to dumping in bulk where when the foods gone they just bugger off elsewhere. I like getting mine into a routine. No afternoon or night feeding as the crafty ones know they can just drop in after dark in the cover of safety and eat away .


Put mine on a couple 15 sec burst a bout 730 and do a feed at 3pm maize is all gone time the ducks come in on dark.

----------


## gsp follower

> the years we have fed we get a night shoot...only get half dozen birds at most but really enjoy it ...the years we havent fed we see stuff all. big public water.


I think that was half our problem how huge the pozzy is.
 to big to many places to go after eating our grub or just sit out in the middle till its safe swim in eat your heart out.
our pozzy was at best a takeaway withmaybe a few redeeming roosting possiblities athnd e odd resting feature in the right wheather.
not somewhere you could leave a feeder and it still be there for long.
to exposed to the southerly good in the nor easter but just one part of a huge lake where everybody with a pond and a farmlands card is feeding half a tonne of maize or peas at a time
.beautiful on a clear or even overcast still day but cold as a well diggers arse first thing and very sensitive to people buggering about to much.

----------


## Nathan F

Morning fed ponds

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Not long now Fellas, just the finishing touches to go and then the big day   :Thumbsup:

----------


## jakewire

I went put today for a last recce
I go through the neighbours to access where i shoot, the pond below the gate that he shoots had a least 60 Plus, mine had nine. :Sad: 
Never mind.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> I went put today for a last recce
> I go through the neighbours to access where i shoot, the pond below the gate that he shoots had a least 60 Plus, mine had nine.
> Never mind.


That's good, mine has none on it   :Oh Noes:

----------


## mawzer308

All sorted just got to get a new battery for the quad now

----------


## bigbear

50 odd ducks on saturday lunch when i went down to check the feeder and spreed around a few buckets of maize. will scrub up tomorrow arvo after we move all the ewes out of the paddock and dump bit more maize. Decoys just about sorted, bit of silicon on few older decoys this week.

----------


## Micky Duck

Ive been getting ready for the last 360ish days...... got dekes out today,wrote out gear list.

----------


## Tribrit

Checked my pond today. Hasnt been shot for 360 days.
Somewhere around 1000 mallards and 1000 parries on it. Always gets me excited... trouble is you fire one mag full and they all fly away  :Grin:

----------


## Micky Duck

DONT fire that mag......chase them off in morning and any time more than 20 arrive spook them off....HOPEFULLY they will come back in smaller easy to handle numbers and you will get your 50 by days end.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I checked the battery in my mojo today, ran it for over 4 hours and it was still going strong so put it back on the charger and it should be all good for the big day

----------


## Micky Duck

my one cooked the charger and fuse in stove last year.....didnt have time to get replacement....sorted this year,but the quiver magnet has died...will dry it out by fire and see if it comes back to life...if not oh dear how sad too bad..excuse to buy some more stuff LOL.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Yeah nothing like getting all the gear sorted. I have been checking batteries in everything, and giving the gear a once over. It only comes around once a year so you don't want anything letting you down. A guy at work came up with a good idea to make a decoy move on the water so I'm going to give it a try this year.

----------


## jakewire

Duck Shooting,
 Batteries ?
 I must be older than I thought.

----------


## Tertle

permits sorted, made the shotgun compliant, sorted decoys, checked batteries, tested the Mojos, gears pack, foods sorted, sent the outboard away to get serviced and the inflatable to get repaired both 3 weeks ago........still not ready but i have faith!!!! so can't wait, ive already booked leave for next year!

----------


## kotuku

right now ANZAC days over and ive  got the base for me new mancave sorted ,this week willhit my q store and assemble sotres for operation bare bird bum.wee reccec wednesday with the "senior partners".
better get some tucker in a couple of beverages (very limited )decide on which gun and what ammo ,decoy mix.boats reqd or not.
 friday move into FUP ,set up ambush ,and kipdown 
-430saturday -stand to -watch your front and 0645-open fire .
hot bareels fat ducks and hopefully not too much visiting by rangers and"inquisitve coppers".
Ive already had orders for 3 -ya gotta love those optimists!

----------


## BRADS

@Ryan_Songhurst you ready mate?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmTom

Looking forward to it!

----------


## Woody

Pretty well all set. Gun ammo decoys hide boat callers clothing dogs stones cookup gear all ready. 
Trying a little idea for decoy movement this season. A stream runs through my swamp so there are varying degrees of current from zero to about three knots. I have taken strings off about 15 decoys and drilled holes though keels a little forward of centre, then tied weight strings there. Tested this and decoys move from side to side changing direction. More current equals more movement. We will see  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## PerazziSC3

Just been shooting high volume doves in argentina. Fly back the day before then into it. Shoulder is raw so not to keen on firing to many shots...

----------


## NZ32

Dog is ready, I am not. Still got to sort my decoy setup out but that is about it.



Hopefully some ducks turn up as they are not eating the barley I have put out.....

----------


## gsp follower

if you need any proof that god loves duck shooters ??
take a look out your window its persisting down.

----------


## FatLabrador

I haven't even bought my ammo yet

----------


## MB

Getting tempted now. I'm off at the weekend and the Mrs said why don't you go duck hunting. Even have a new pond to shoot on. $96 to sit by a pond all day and not fire a single shot... decisions.. decisions...

----------


## mawzer308

> if you need any proof that god loves duck shooters ??
> take a look out your window its persisting down.


Good for the guys with empty ponds, not good for everyone else will disperse the ducks a bit and make things a bit harder.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Getting tempted now. I'm off at the weekend and the Mrs said why don't you go duck hunting. Even have a new pond to shoot on. $96 to sit by a pond all day and not fire a single shot... decisions.. decisions...


How likely are you to get checked? Just claim that you're iwi and they'll let you off Scott free.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> @Ryan_Songhurst you ready mate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


 @BRADS Bro im sorted as, got twenty nine 24 packs of speights, sorted out all my spots to throw the dead ducks afterwards (got camera ready to take photo of ducks all lined up on my bonnet first) got 70,000 rounds of 12 gauge cos even though I say I know the limits of my gun and only take shots inside 40yds we all know ya just gotta pray and spray at anything that comes within 200m, the farmers will clean up the stragglers later on anyhow.

----------


## mawzer308

> @BRADS Bro im sorted as, got twenty nine 24 packs of speights, sorted out all my spots to throw the dead ducks afterwards (got camera ready to take photo of ducks all lined up on my bonnet first) got 70,000 rounds of 12 gauge cos even though I say I know the limits of my gun and only take shots inside 40yds we all know ya just gotta pray and spray at anything that comes within 200m, the farmers will clean up the stragglers later on anyhow.


Pretty ignorant Ryan an inaccurate generalisation of duckshooters, grow up.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Duck Shooting,
>  Batteries ?
>  I must be older than I thought.


Batteries for head lamp, for battery operated duck call and battery in mojo. You can't take anything for granted, I even have a heap of spare batteries. I'm probably older than you ha ha   :Thumbsup: 

Good luck for Saturday, I will be keen to see photos of every ones day out   :Thumbsup:

----------


## mawzer308

Forecast looks sunny with light winds as usual  :Grin:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Forecast looks sunny with light winds as usual


Yeah and we had a storm today

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Pretty ignorant Ryan an inaccurate generalisation of duckshooters, grow up.


Do you live in the country and put up with the same shit every year? Last year I said the same thing, I think I even said something along the lines of "mark my words" and what do you know... a landcruiser full of shotguns and still half drunk idiots that had been drinking all day on the Saturday and were headed down to their spot on the Sunday morning managed to go straight through a giveaway and kill a woman travelling to watch her son play age group representative rugby - this happened on the very road we lived on.  I agree, it's a generalization, which is generally what happens when an overwhelming proportion of any group act or behave in a certain way. If your nose is clean good for you, maybe you could teach some manners and etiquette to the idiots. Certainly seems to be familiar enough to strike a chord. 

** waiting for "all dairy farmers are animal abusing environmental terrorists" comeback **

----------


## MB

> How likely are you to get checked?


Zero, but I'm too honest for my own good.

----------


## mawzer308

> Do you live in the country and put up with the same shit every year? Last year I said the same thing, I think I even said something along the lines of "mark my words" and what do you know... a landcruiser full of shotguns and still half drunk idiots that had been drinking all day on the Saturday and were headed down to their spot on the Sunday morning managed to go straight through a giveaway and kill a woman travelling to watch her son play age group representative rugby - this happened on the very road we lived on.  I agree, it's a generalization, which is generally what happens when an overwhelming proportion of any group act or behave in a certain way. If your nose is clean good for you, maybe you could teach some manners and etiquette to the idiots. Certainly seems to be familiar enough to strike a chord. 
> 
> ** waiting for "all dairy farmers are animal abusing environmental terrorists" comeback **


That sort of carry on is crap and I don't condone it however, it is a generalisation from your point of view and your area. It is not representative of the vast majority in my experience. I'm not going to slag the dairy farming community because once again, most are following best practice and care for their animals. Don't bring everyone here down due to your bad experience. Let us have a yarn about the upcoming weekend without yet another thread turning into a shit fight.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Zero, but I'm too honest for my own good.


No good deed goes unpunished.

----------


## Tribrit

> Do you live in the country and put up with the same shit every year? Last year I said the same thing, I think I even said something along the lines of "mark my words" and what do you know... a landcruiser full of shotguns and still half drunk idiots that had been drinking all day on the Saturday and were headed down to their spot on the Sunday morning managed to go straight through a giveaway and kill a woman travelling to watch her son play age group representative rugby - this happened on the very road we lived on.  I agree, it's a generalization, which is generally what happens when an overwhelming proportion of any group act or behave in a certain way. If your nose is clean good for you, maybe you could teach some manners and etiquette to the idiots. Certainly seems to be familiar enough to strike a chord. 
> 
> ** waiting for "all dairy farmers are animal abusing environmental terrorists" comeback **


All dairy farmers are animal abusing environmental terrorists.

----------


## Sideshow

Himmm coming from a guy that logs on and trolls this forum and gets told behave from admin guess its do as I say not do as I do ah!

----------


## Sideshow

> Getting tempted now. I'm off at the weekend and the Mrs said why don't you go duck hunting. Even have a new pond to shoot on. $96 to sit by a pond all day and not fire a single shot... decisions.. decisions...


Sounds like good entertainment to me :Thumbsup:

----------


## gsp follower

> @BRADS Bro im sorted as, got twenty nine 24 packs of speights, sorted out all my spots to throw the dead ducks afterwards (got camera ready to take photo of ducks all lined up on my bonnet first) got 70,000 rounds of 12 gauge cos even though I say I know the limits of my gun and only take shots inside 40yds we all know ya just gotta pray and spray at anything that comes within 200m, the farmers will clean up the stragglers later on anyhow.


yep and what eva branch of our sport you take part in are angels huh ryan??
never wound anything never shoot more than they need
 don't blaze away at signs.
 never drink drive and make all their own dresses. :Grin: 
for fucks sake get the shit out of your liver

----------


## Boaraxa

Ryan is always digging at people especially duck hunters , for some on here duck shooting is there thing & in this day and age we are all up against a wall of sorts we need to be a more united front last thing we need is total Ass holes like Ryan stirring his usual crap slagging people off that are getting excited about the coming weekend , why don't you do all us all a favour if you are capable of that & piss off .

Im being spoilt this year my mate has been feeding the pond for the last 6 weeks or so & invited me along but now my mate has been invited to shoot the big pond so iv got this all to my self until mid day ! mite take the kids along will see how it pans out , cant wait to get the "feeding frenzy" out there it works awesome .

----------


## Nathan F

I will tell you who's ready . Ruby Ford thats who . SHe's peaking already .  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## mawzer308

Pond looks good Boaraxa, my dog also knows somethings up with the decoys and gear out etc

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Ryan is always digging at people especially duck hunters , for some on here duck shooting is there thing & in this day and age we are all up against a wall of sorts we need to be a more united front last thing we need is total Ass holes like Ryan stirring his usual crap slagging people off that are getting excited about the coming weekend , why don't you do all us all a favour if you are capable of that & piss off .
> 
> Im being spoilt this year my mate has been feeding the pond for the last 6 weeks or so & invited me along but now my mate has been invited to shoot the big pond so iv got this all to my self until mid day ! mite take the kids along will see how it pans out , cant wait to get the "feeding frenzy" out there it works awesome .
> Attachment 110169


Who exactly did I slag off? Can you point it out for me? I'm pretty sure I just lay down a little tongue in cheek sarcasm that obviously hit close enough to home to strike a chord

----------


## Boaraxa

Well it starts with this post here : @BRADS Bro im sorted as, got twenty nine 24 packs of speights, sorted out all my spots to throw the dead ducks afterwards (got camera ready to take photo of ducks all lined up on my bonnet first) got 70,000 rounds of 12 gauge cos even though I say I know the limits of my gun and only take shots inside 40yds we all know ya just gotta pray and spray at anything that comes within 200m, the farmers will clean up the stragglers later on anyhow.

so now you have laid your trap awaiting for someone to come along and set it off there's nothing tongue in cheek about it your just trying to hide behind a seemly harmless post which most have come to realise your just doing what you do best being wanker & baiting people up so then you get to really say what's on your mind , which is the same as last year ...the Grinch of duckshooting

----------


## bigbear

> I will tell you who's ready . Ruby Ford thats who . SHe's peaking already .


be a slow trip on that green quad :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

New decoys sorted,licence sorted feed sorted new gun can't wait.

----------


## Boaraxa

> Pond looks good Boaraxa, my dog also knows somethings up with the decoys and gear out etc


Where going through our gear soon along with the ritual gun cleaning over a few beers , its about the only clean my shotty gets so it seems to take sometime  :ORLY:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> nothing to do with drinking your 29 boxes of beer is it me I am hoping for a nice sunny calm day so I can get some sleep and not have to listen to everyone else shooting. be finishing work about 5.30 am so keep the noise down you fellas and no shooting early.


If you can't beat him join him   :Thumbsup:

----------


## The bomb

this guy is ready,16th opening for the old bugger,deaf  as a post but nose still works.

----------


## Woody

Wow! Give the old chap a pat and a bikki from me. Well done that dog  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

@Dundee good to see your putting that Aussie to good use in guarding your gear, good luck have a great weekend as with the rest of you fallas

----------


## Dundee

> @Dundee good to see your putting that Aussie to good use in guarding your gear, good luck have a great weekend as with the rest of you fallas


He's a bit faded now,been a while since https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....er-hills-2465/  New dog Bo has his maiden shoot coming up,he was only 6mths last season and only had him for the last two weeks of the season.

----------


## gsp follower

> Who exactly did I slag off? Can you point it out for me? I'm pretty sure I just lay down a little tongue in cheek sarcasm that obviously hit close enough to home to strike a chord


same bullshit every year with this guy.
last time I bite tho.

----------


## Micky Duck

@The bomb   far better to be deaf than blind like our 9yr old cocker....poor wee hua cant see more than a meter in front on a good day....his nose still awesome but its too dangerous to take him anywhere off lead as he cant find his way back if he takes off after a scent.....funny as hell in the boat hooning along and he out on the rail with nose going almost as fast as his wee stumpy tail.

----------


## The bomb

My last duck/rabbit/deer dog was a springer -foxy,x. She made it to 17yrs,funny when she used to jump a hare on the walk to the Mai Mai she would give chase for about 10m then just watch it run off in her twilight years..sad to see great dogs getting on in years..

----------


## The bomb

Kinda hoping the old dogs ticker will give out on him as he chases down a goose on a long retrieve in the lake ,be a good way to go for him I reason and easier on me not having to take him to the vets one day soon for the final time..much like the end of the movie legends of the fall..quote..it was a good death..

----------


## tiroatedson

> Ryan is always digging at people especially duck hunters , for some on here duck shooting is there thing & in this day and age we are all up against a wall of sorts we need to be a more united front last thing we need is total Ass holes like Ryan stirring his usual crap slagging people off that are getting excited about the coming weekend , why don't you do all us all a favour if you are capable of that & piss off .
> 
> Im being spoilt this year my mate has been feeding the pond for the last 6 weeks or so & invited me along but now my mate has been invited to shoot the big pond so iv got this all to my self until mid day ! mite take the kids along will see how it pans out , cant wait to get the "feeding frenzy" out there it works awesome .
> Attachment 110169


Good looking pond


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> @The bomb   far better to be deaf than blind like our 9yr old cocker....poor wee hua cant see more than a meter in front on a good day....his nose still awesome but its too dangerous to take him anywhere off lead as he cant find his way back if he takes off after a scent.....funny as hell in the boat hooning along and he out on the rail with nose going almost as fast as his wee stumpy tail.Attachment 110190


Mines going deaf so maybe they can hook up and go tag team  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Boaraxa

> Good looking pond
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea it should be good , I mite snap a few pic,s on Friday arvo after its set up , would be good to see a few more from others to !

----------


## mawzer308

Bought some no.5 shot to try out, should be a good morning/evening load when they are decoying close, pattern should be very dense.

----------


## Boaraxa

> Bought some no.5 shot to try out, should be a good morning/evening load when they are decoying close, pattern should be very dense.


My ammo,s a lucky dip , a box full of randoms ...all steel though !

----------


## Bonecrusher

Brought myself one of these looking to improve my strike rate  :Thumbsup: 

https://www.deadringerhunting.com/product/duck-buster/

----------


## mawzer308

> My ammo,s a lucky dip , a box full of randoms ...all steel though !


Yeah me too falcon, Eley and Winchester. There is over 300 pellets in a 36gm steel 5 load  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tiroatedson

> Yea it should be good , I mite snap a few pic,s on Friday arvo after its set up , would be good to see a few more from others to !


Just make sure you get a picture of it Sunday afternoon with the 696 stubbies floating in it...wouldnt want to let the side down...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tribrit

3 boxes Federal Black Cloud 2-3/4inch  3 shot (thanks to the TV shows) :Oh Noes: 4 boxes of Winchester Waterfowl Hi Velocity 3 shot for me.
Might be enough ammo to take home 5 ducks. I cant shoot a shotty for shit so id say the ducks will be pretty safe.

----------


## gsp follower

> Kinda hoping the old dogs ticker will give out on him as he chases down a goose on a long retrieve in the lake ,be a good way to go for him I reason and easier on me not having to take him to the vets one day soon for the final time..much like the end of the movie legends of the fall..quote..it was a good death..


yep I took my oldboy out to elly for the last waltze then buried him not far from out favourite pozzy.

doc can kiss my arse if they don't like it
not long now lads 
rememember to bring out as many of your empty cases as you can find to.
imho nothing flares ducks like vehicles and heaps of them floating about.

----------


## Boaraxa

We get to start shooting a day early YEHAR ...may the 5th
https://www.stuff.co.nz/business/far...hurch-shooting

----------


## Boaraxa

Oops so who still the calander on April :X X:  my bad

----------


## Bryan

Didn't have any parry decoys and there seem to be a few flying around the place. So I rescued some old (shot up) mallard decoys from the maimai and up-cycled them to parry decoys. 

Using some silicone to fill the holes and test pots from Resene, spent the last couple of evenings of painting with my 4yr old son where we ended up prepping 2 pairs.



Looking forward to Saturday!

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Brought myself one of these looking to improve my strike rate 
> 
> https://www.deadringerhunting.com/product/duck-buster/


That looks interesting, let us know how it goes

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Didn't have any parry decoys and there seem to be a few flying around the place. So I rescued some old (shot up) mallard decoys from the maimai and up-cycled them to parry decoys. 
> 
> Using some silicone to fill the holes and test pots from Resene, spent the last couple of evenings of painting with my 4yr old son where we ended up prepping 2 pairs.
> 
> Attachment 110226
> 
> Looking forward to Saturday!


You made a great job of those decoys @Bryan, I should have got a few of those as there are a lot of parries out my way

----------


## Mooseman

Not me, never been into duck shooting, I would rather skin a deer than pluck a duck [and eat venison than duck] but that's me. I will be looking for a post roar stag that's out feeding up, that's the plan anyway. Good Luck with your opening weekend.

----------


## Dundee

Last supper to feed out tomorrow.

Dropped of the new decoys today and inspected the bridge.

We all good to go!

----------


## vulcannz

Hmmm does police advice override Fish and Game rules  :Have A Nice Day: 

https://www.stuff.co.nz/business/far...hurch-shooting

----------


## Dundee

Ha ha so we can still use a mag extension......... :XD:

----------


## Survy

Car half packed, number 3 shot packed, decided to take the oldest stuff away first even though I just brought new falcon ammo...ah well...off to mighty King country we go 😊

----------


## kotuku

done the q store bit.  between the back of the hilux and whats in garage ive got it fairly well sorted -didnt even need to go to the lockup.so apart from some groceries and a few bits and pieces operation bare ducks arse is scheduled to commence as of 1201hrs  Friday with me moving into the rear ech area at the lake. .Ive a mob of about a dozen  mallardswho fly over daily to a site a couple of houses over - they seem a tad subdued this week -sure quacks are telling me to go self fornicate!!
Oh yea before i forget -Iman extremely cunning prick i am -gonna pack the shop manual for my escort semiauto 12g so if you now who do come visiting -well "forewarned is forearmed officer....Id like to sit and talk but ive business to do in case you hadnt noticed."

----------


## dannyb

Well gave the mistress a bit of love today, took her panties off gave her a bit of a tickle and a lube.
All set for Saturday morning on the flapper quacks

----------


## Gfootey

Is that a 1400 winchester Danny b?




> Well gave the mistress a bit of love today, took her panties off gave her a bit of a tickle and a lube.
> All set for Saturday morning on the flapper quacks 
> Attachment 110281
> Attachment 110282
> Attachment 110283

----------


## dannyb

> Is that a 1400 winchester Danny b?


Indeed it is, and a bloody good one, cycles flawlessly and very soft to shoot

----------


## gsp follower

> Not me, never been into duck shooting, I would rather skin a deer than pluck a duck [and eat venison than duck] but that's me. I will be looking for a post roar stag that's out feeding up, that's the plan anyway. Good Luck with your opening weekend.


to each his own mate and good luck on the stag.
plenty of water up your way to then Dundee.


[Hmmm does police advice override Fish and Game rules ]


yes no mag extensions that give you more than 5 rounds total.

----------


## 300CALMAN

:TT TT:  The pond where I was going to shoot is dry... Just got off the phone to the farmer and he can walk across it.

----------


## Dundee

ponds are lower than full by far but plenty of food been dished out to the birds on the three ponds I've been feeding.Hot barrells everyone.

----------


## Dundee

Full of parries this morning.

----------


## mawzer308

> The pond where I was going to shoot is dry... Just got off the phone to the farmer and he can walk across it.


Is it completely dry? Even if there's only a few inches that'll be enough.

----------


## MB

> The pond where I was going to shoot is dry... Just got off the phone to the farmer and he can walk across it.


If you can find my opening day report from a couple of years ago, the same thing happened. Marched down to the pond in darkness, loaded with gear and anticipation and the pond wasn't there anymore! That's another story for the incompetence thread.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Is it completely dry? Even if there's only a few inches that'll be enough.


Bone Dry...

It's been dry in the Waikato.

----------


## Sparrow

Been laying awake since 5 thinking what i've forgotten the ute will be packed this morning and the mrs will pick me up at work on the way through to the coast where i shoot with her dad and have done for the last 8 years since starting ...... but this year my eldest boy  gets his first opening (6 1/2yrs) with a single shot .410, he hits targets and clays which has amazed me and his grandad,  he's keen as for his 1st duck which is adding to the build up.

And this ones always ready...
 

As always its safety 1st fun 2nd.

Have a great weekend every one   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

Good luck guys hope you all have a great time with whoever your out with. Be safe ah :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bigbear

After a week of windy southerly rain/showers all week woke this morning to a cold still morning and a light frost

----------


## Boaraxa

> Well gave the mistress a bit of love today, took her panties off gave her a bit of a tickle and a lube.
> All set for Saturday morning on the flapper quacks 
> ]



I got my slut out last night & stripped it rite down only trouble was I couldn't put it back together , thank fark for youtube couldn't figure out why the bump wouldn't go back into the receiver , crises averted now she,s clean , lube,d & ready for action.

----------


## Bonecrusher

I'm running out of room for all the decoys thank goodness I dropped some off last week it's going to be a tight call

----------


## gsp follower

good luck all

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I just got back from putting the decoys out, here are some pic's

looking out of the MAI MAI to the right



Looking out of the MAI MAI to the left



Looking straight at the MAI MAI



Looking up the river over my spot



Last photo looking down on my spot from up the hill



Not long now boys and girls   :Thumbsup:

----------


## gsp follower

> good luck all


jesus the western lower end of the lakes low?
wtf ecan

----------


## madjon_

50 years young and looking better than ever.

----------


## bigbear

@7mm Rem Mag how does your spot shoot, looks pretty clean water

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> @7mm Rem Mag how does your spot shoot, looks pretty clean water


Usually like shit, I get most of mine stalking stock ponds a bit later in the day. I think it would shoot better if we had bad weather, it's way inland and the ducks head in the opposite direction out to sea   :Oh Noes:

----------


## bigbear

Went down and put out the decoys, slight change to the mai mai to make it bit more user friendly for the boys  opening.
 I know the neighbour's were out putting out the decoys before i got to my pond tonight but freak some ducks came off.  Pity the weather is looking hot and still

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Yeah as you can see from the photos of my spot there isn't a ripple to be seen and the forecast is for 20 degrees, I mainly get parries flying around but I do get some mallards with the biggest mob so far around 6-8. It is a lovely spot to be for the day so even if there are no ducks it's still a great day out.

----------


## Boaraxa

Going be a fine day for us to got the feeding frenzy & 6 decoys on a bungy cord to give plenty of movement , started off with 2 wool packs of decoys but looking at the pond you wouldn't think there's many there , couple of pic,s of our digs for Saturday night 



Supposed to be raining most of sunday  , good luck to all .

----------


## Sideshow

@Boaraxa don’t forget to leave ya door open when cooking ah :X X:  :Zomg:  :Wink:  :ORLY:  good luck oh and turn ya boat over to cover that flashy bottom if it’s still lying there :Thumbsup:  now I’m off to tell someone else how to suck eggs :XD:

----------


## Dundee

Cooked up some venny to take to the mai mai.I should be asleep but 530am wake up is a sleep in for me!

----------


## Boaraxa

Iv boiled up some mutton birds for my lunch , speights washes the grease down nicely, actually that just reminded me to take some toilet paper as well .

----------


## Survy

Almost start time.... yay....

----------


## jakewire

Jeez your start time is early, I'm off in 10.

----------


## Marty Henry

Off out the door now.

----------


## dannyb

Me too

----------


## bigbear

not far away from leaving, still dark outside  :Grin:  the joy of living only couple minutes from your pond.  looking pretty still out there with a bit of fog

----------


## Tussock

Can hear it going off now. Man there are some ignorant pricks out there. The local irrigation pond holds a lot of MaiMais. Walked the dog there last night while everyone was setting up and I kept back out of the way. Then someone starts shooting. I went and had a look and there is four guys in their 60s clearly playing with a new shotgun. Who bombs up someones public spot the night before opening?

----------


## Boaraxa

> Can hear it going off now. Man there are some ignorant pricks out there. The local irrigation pond holds a lot of MaiMais. Walked the dog there last night while everyone was setting up and I kept back out of the way. Then someone starts shooting. I went and had a look and there is four guys in their 60s clearly playing with a new shotgun. Who bombs up someones public spot the night before opening?


Yep THAT is pure fuckwitery , had a good shoot heremust be 40 odd clipped , shooting wise iv pulled of some crack shots with my mates ribbing me about having full choke & the like  then at the other extreme , attempting to shoot with an empty chamber x3  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Spent the morning collecting up some photos for later on...

----------


## tiroatedson

Got one. Happy days..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NZ32

Got one too, will go back tonight.

----------


## R93

I shot like shit till it got a bit brighter.
I had 10 by 8am which was enough for me considering we shot a creek with no prep at all.  Boy shot 4 or 5 so that was enough for us. 
Doggo had a good day. 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## hotbarrels

Three shooters, maxed out on parries + 4 mallards.  Home by 3:00pm

----------


## gsp follower

we had a shocker over came the low water levels
 but what can you do when some nob parks his white  suv 50 feet behind your maimai.
 then like a Elastoplast over a amputation puts a camo net over it??
everything and there wasnt heaps flared when they saw it.
thanks boggy creek 5 ballot holder.

----------


## jakewire

Jake and I got 8 between us, this was enough so we went home, great day.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I got 15, 7 on the river then 8 stalking ponds and home by 4.30 pm. I would have stayed for an evening shoot but I guess old age is catching up with me because I was buggered after all that walking.



The cat thinks hes going to get them but they are not for you this year Pud. I hope everyone had a great day, I'm happy with my tally and I had a great time.

----------


## dannyb

My first ever duck hunt, between 5 Shooters we got 196 ducks in total 85 parries 1 spoon and the rest mallards. Hor barrels and sore shoulders
Will load pics of the birds tomorrow. 
Here's a teaser of our pond at dawn and dusk

----------


## Sideshow

That’s a good effort @dannyb a really good day out! Good luck for tomorrow  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nathan F

Limited out three guns home by 1:30 pm

----------


## mawzer308

Hard work in the Manawatu ended up with a good mixed bag though. 4 Greys, 1 mallard, 2 parries, 2 pukeko an a Turkey Bring on tomorrow.

----------


## Sideshow

How are you guys finding the number of Mallards taken this year has compared to previous years?

----------


## Survy

Not as many as I thought, only got 3 ducks today and 1 parrie.
Parrie at dusk is fun.
Put my boy behind 12g today for the first time no duck, but lots of fun and good father son memories.

----------


## Woody

Definately more Mallards in my area than previous couple of years. Light fog for opening. I missed a lot but still shot my limit of eight before dark, plus a parrie. Set up an accessble spot for my parra mate and he got a few shots when I put my dog through some heavy cover towards him. Giving Sunday morning a miss to give birds a break but will do an evening shoot today. Sunburn weather in May! Some good dog work and even my vrry old dog had a couple of nice retrieves. The young dog just coming into full form and did bulk of the dog work. Big cookup at midday. Good times  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Marty Henry

Three ducks, two turkeys, and a hare. Days total.
The neighbour was having fert flown on all day and the pond is a half k from the strip. Fletchers evidently arent listed on the licence but the bugger was always out of range.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Three ducks, two turkeys, and a hare. Days total.
> The neighbour was having fert flown on all day and the pond is a half k from the strip. Fletchers evidently arent listed on the licence but the bugger was always out of range.


Don't shoot a Fletcher. They are on the critical list. It would be ok to shoot a few of the kerosene turbo prop ones. There's quite a few of them around now.
It's quite nostalgic to hear and see a Fletcher these days.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> just keep the noise down I am about to go to bed after a 12 hour shift.


I hope you got plenty of sleep, I don't think I would have kept you awake from where I was shooting but I know it's a bugger when you are doing shift work and someone keeps you awake.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Sounds like everyone had a great time, well done to all those that participated   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Boaraxa

we had a good weekend all packed up now ducks plucked & breasted , didn't get bugger all today but picked up 43 yesterday from our main pond & another 12 from a bit of a jump shoot , a dog would have been good to find a few that went down in the gorse & tussock , will be cooking up a feed tonight .

----------


## kotuku

just to add ot some obs on GSPF report .ellesmere is mellesmmere -its a lake whixch to me is either a feast or a famine.as he said it was a famine though friday night when we did eyeball mk1 -their were morse birds is port thanships in amsterdam harbour.

speaking to a mutual friend of ours afte hed departed she (and family whove lived in this area for decades,ahve noticed changes.
 she is usedto cats bringing home mallard egges or even ducklings -which in the past she raised and released back to the wild.this last year she states it was almost zero of either
my beoloved "fat arthurs"the feral geese of which there were healthy pops oher grandkids st toahve provided gran with a very large supply og goose eggs this year for baking. from the granddaughter goosegg  pav -thats yummy-also apparently another cocky in that region of ellesmere declared war on em so poulation is not what it was .
 however and inspite of GSPFs strident insistence it was spoonbill herons schooled up south of us and their family maimai-its was in fact a mob of ferals.!
 highlight of my day -to see in total silence a mob of canadas sail towrs us in  silence-i was like a young pointer on the point with GSPF quielty commanding .
it was not to be -they peeled away -good on em -another 10m and the escort would have spoken-bvut as he says since weve shot without the dogs weve lost too many hard earned ducks  and geese.
Ifired two shots out of the wee russian in the PM session -Smiffy&i arrived at the maimai -whooooooa -hold up -birds galore- exit wagon load crouch watch and shoot .
 bugger me murphy struck again -In like flynn whistled two parries-we were just a tad slow stopping&  dropping -they peeld off afterburners in full roa.
 fornt of maimai chokka with 2-300 teal&swans  just doin what ya do outhere on our lake - just in case a couple of mallards were hoochies up -ilet a couple of rounds go well clear of them- some got off the awater -faltter than newly ironed sheets -the rest "carry on carrying on!are humans stupid!"

we did get a report from another shooter on the entityGSPF mentioned -not good- seems he may also be a candidate for specsavers in order to tell whats legal and whats not judging by two teal found floating in the lake in vicinity of his maimai. he did pass through where we camped but my strong gut feeling was he was a knowall and wouldnt listen so didnt engage.

yup in summary frustrating but onthe other hand I did enjoy it.knowing that my time will come as the season progresses and we willget ducks -its a patience game.other shooters at boggy seemsd of similar mind -what birds were taken required a lot of bloody effortand honining of skills.
 spoke to my cousin on the coast .In the family area of lake brunner they took 65 all up but again it was no easy feat ,those ducks qwerent hanging round for seconds.

great to see some limit bags take n,but more imortantly everyone enjoyed the day after our recnt boot in the guts!

----------


## kotuku

just to add ot some obs on GSPF report .ellesmere is mellesmmere -its a lake whixch to me is either a feast or a famine.as he said it was a famine though friday night when we did eyeball mk1 -their were morse birds is port thanships in amsterdam harbour.

speaking to a mutual friend of ours afte hed departed she (and family whove lived in this area for decades,ahve noticed changes.
 she is usedto cats bringing home mallard egges or even ducklings -which in the past she raised and released back to the wild.this last year she states it was almost zero of either
my beoloved "fat arthurs"the feral geese of which there were healthy pops oher grandkids st toahve provided gran with a very large supply og goose eggs this year for baking. from the granddaughter goosegg  pav -thats yummy-also apparently another cocky in that region of ellesmere declared war on em so poulation is not what it was .
 however and inspite of GSPFs strident insistence it was spoonbill herons schooled up south of us and their family maimai-its was in fact a mob of ferals.!
 highlight of my day -to see in total silence a mob of canadas sail towrs us in  silence-i was like a young pointer on the point with GSPF quielty commanding .
it was not to be -they peeled away -good on em -another 10m and the escort would have spoken-bvut as he says since weve shot without the dogs weve lost too many hard earned ducks  and geese.
Ifired two shots out of the wee russian in the PM session -Smiffy&i arrived at the maimai -whooooooa -hold up -birds galore- exit wagon load crouch watch and shoot .
 bugger me murphy struck again -In like flynn whistled two parries-we were just a tad slow stopping&  dropping -they peeld off afterburners in full roa.
 fornt of maimai chokka with 2-300 teal&swans  just doin what ya do outhere on our lake - just in case a couple of mallards were hoochies up -ilet a couple of rounds go well clear of them- some got off the awater -faltter than newly ironed sheets -the rest "carry on carrying on!are humans stupid!"

we did get a report from another shooter on the entityGSPF mentioned -not good- seems he may also be a candidate for specsavers in order to tell whats legal and whats not judging by two teal found floating in the lake in vicinity of his maimai. he did pass through where we camped but my strong gut feeling was he was a knowall and wouldnt listen so didnt engage.

yup in summary frustrating but onthe other hand I did enjoy it.knowing that my time will come as the season progresses and we willget ducks -its a patience game.other shooters at boggy seemsd of similar mind -what birds were taken required a lot of bloody effortand honining of skills.
 spoke to my cousin on the coast .In the family area of lake brunner they took 65 all up but again it was no easy feat ,those ducks qwerent hanging round for seconds.

great to see some limit bags take n,but more imortantly everyone enjoyed the day after our recent boot in the guts!my rescort will only take 2x3"'with pin in mag.
 commiserations go rto c404 also being called away to a traing course at the last minute .also big ups to Gadgetman who txted us wishing us all the best .no bloody wonder that man is a gem in my eyes!

----------


## Micky Duck

23 mallards,5 parries and 2 spoonies....3 camp possums..... so it was a typical season for us.
we all had plenty of chances and had a great weekend. my daughter spent weekend with me which was awesome,she turned 21 the other week and its the first time she has wanted to come along...already talking about "next opening"

----------


## dannyb

Well as promised some pics from our weekend 225 birds in total including 1 spoon can't wait to tuck into some great tucker all birds processed and in the freezer.

----------


## gsp follower

> Well as promised some pics from our weekend 225 birds in total including 1 spoon can't wait to tuck into some great tucker all birds processed and in the freezer.
> Attachment 110495
> Attachment 110496
> Attachment 110497
> Attachment 110498
> Attachment 110499
> Attachment 110500
> Attachment 110501


damn is that a spooonard??

----------


## dannyb

> damn is that a spooonard??


No she was a little spoon hen

----------


## Woody

Some young fellas downstream of me were skybusting tonight and stuffed up my decying ducks; however just on dark I heard geese and managed to call in a small group of five. Dropped one bird as they came in and watched my young dog do a beaut retrieve on his first goose  :Have A Nice Day:  Old dog stood in shallow water and supervised while the young dog did the hard yards in the stream. Very happy.

----------


## dannyb

> Some young fellas downstream of me were skybusting tonight and stuffed up my decying ducks; however just on dark I heard geese and managed to call in a small group of five. Dropped one bird as they came in and watched my young dog do a beaut retrieve on his first goose  Old dog stood in shallow water and supervised while the young dog did the hard yards in the stream. Very happy.


Plenty of sky busting going on down Rakaia way shit there was some shooting going on, pleased to have a private pond to shoot on even still occasionally decoying birds would pull out and bugger off if some bugger on the next farm was mag dumping on a few birds. Guess it happens

----------


## Boaraxa

That's a bloody good lineup you have there danny well done .

----------


## RUMPY

I'm not a duck shooter but has anyone else noticed that this year there hasn't been any media reports on opening day. Most years there is a big story with the odd group of protesters chucked in saying how appalling the sport is. A nice change.

----------


## kotuku

> I'm not a duck shooter but has anyone else noticed that this year there hasn't been any media reports on opening day. Most years there is a big story with the odd group of protesters chucked in saying how appalling the sport is. A nice change.


i suspectrecent events made for better ratings .howver last week the CHCH PUSS had a headline with typical plod dangling and over&under repeating the time honoured homily.
was visitng after shooting yesterday -someone commented -A plod in the group,himself a shooter, just raised an eyebrow!
 anyhow the next royal filly .mvver of nations engagement make for much better print than boring middleaged men with rambo guns :X X:

----------


## gsp follower

surprised we never saw the rangers or plod or any other bugger



> No she was a little spoon hen


I shot a couple years ago but now only take drakes.
still that bill speckling I don't re,member

----------


## dannyb

> surprised we never saw the rangers or plod or any other bugger
> 
> 
> I shot a couple years ago but now only take drakes.
> still that bill speckling I don't re,member


One of our crew is a fish and game ranger so we saw one  :Grin:

----------


## kotuku

just to add ot some obs on GSPF report .ellesmere is mellesmmere -its a lake whixch to me is either a feast or a famine.as he said it was a famine though friday night when we did eyeball mk1 -their were morse birds is port thanships in amsterdam harbour.

speaking to a mutual friend of ours afte hed departed she (and family whove lived in this area for decades,ahve noticed changes.
 she is usedto cats bringing home mallard egges or even ducklings -which in the past she raised and released back to the wild.this last year she states it was almost zero of either
my beoloved "fat arthurs"the feral geese of which there were healthy pops oher grandkids st toahve provided gran with a very large supply og goose eggs this year for baking. from the granddaughter goosegg  pav -thats yummy-also apparently another cocky in that region of ellesmere declared war on em so poulation is not what it was .
 however and inspite of GSPFs strident insistence it was spoonbill herons schooled up south of us and their family maimai-its was in fact a mob of ferals.!
 highlight of my day -to see in total silence a mob of canadas sail towrs us in  silence-i was like a young pointer on the point with GSPF quielty commanding .
it was not to be -they peeled away -good on em -another 10m and the escort would have spoken-bvut as he says since weve shot without the dogs weve lost too many hard earned ducks  and geese.
Ifired two shots out of the wee russian in the PM session -Smiffy&i arrived at the maimai -whooooooa -hold up -birds galore- exit wagon load crouch watch and shoot .
 bugger me murphy struck again -In like flynn whistled two parries-we were just a tad slow stopping&  dropping -they peeld off afterburners in full roa.
 fornt of maimai chokka with 2-300 teal&swans  just doin what ya do outhere on our lake - just in case a couple of mallards were hoochies up -ilet a couple of rounds go well clear of them- some got off the awater -faltter than newly ironed sheets -the rest "carry on carrying on!are humans stupid!"

we did get a report from another shooter on the entityGSPF mentioned -not good- seems he may also be a candidate for specsavers in order to tell whats legal and whats not judging by two teal found floating in the lake in vicinity of his maimai. he did pass through where we camped but my strong gut feeling was he was a knowall and wouldnt listen so didnt engage.

yup in summary frustrating but onthe other hand I did enjoy it.knowing that my time will come as the season progresses and we willget ducks -its a patience game.other shooters at boggy seemsd of similar mind -what birds were taken required a lot of bloody effortand honining of skills.
 spoke to my cousin on the coast .In the family area of lake brunner they took 65 all up but again it was no easy feat ,those ducks qwerent hanging round for seconds.

great to see some limit bags take n,but more imortantly everyone enjoyed the day after our recent boot in the guts!my rescort will only take 2x3"'with pin in mag.
 commiserations go rto c404 also being called away to a traing course at the last minute .also big ups to Gadgetman who txted us wishing us all the best .no bloody wonder that man is a gem in my eyes!

----------


## Micky Duck

23 mallards,5 parries and 2 spoonies....3 camp possums..... so it was a typical season for us.
we all had plenty of chances and had a great weekend. my daughter spent weekend with me which was awesome,she turned 21 the other week and its the first time she has wanted to come along...already talking about "next opening"

----------


## dannyb

Well as promised some pics from our weekend 225 birds in total including 1 spoon can't wait to tuck into some great tucker all birds processed and in the freezer.

----------


## gsp follower

> Well as promised some pics from our weekend 225 birds in total including 1 spoon can't wait to tuck into some great tucker all birds processed and in the freezer.
> Attachment 110495
> Attachment 110496
> Attachment 110497
> Attachment 110498
> Attachment 110499
> Attachment 110500
> Attachment 110501


damn is that a spooonard??

----------


## dannyb

> damn is that a spooonard??


No she was a little spoon hen

----------


## Woody

Some young fellas downstream of me were skybusting tonight and stuffed up my decying ducks; however just on dark I heard geese and managed to call in a small group of five. Dropped one bird as they came in and watched my young dog do a beaut retrieve on his first goose  :Have A Nice Day:  Old dog stood in shallow water and supervised while the young dog did the hard yards in the stream. Very happy.

----------


## dannyb

> Some young fellas downstream of me were skybusting tonight and stuffed up my decying ducks; however just on dark I heard geese and managed to call in a small group of five. Dropped one bird as they came in and watched my young dog do a beaut retrieve on his first goose  Old dog stood in shallow water and supervised while the young dog did the hard yards in the stream. Very happy.


Plenty of sky busting going on down Rakaia way shit there was some shooting going on, pleased to have a private pond to shoot on even still occasionally decoying birds would pull out and bugger off if some bugger on the next farm was mag dumping on a few birds. Guess it happens

----------


## Boaraxa

That's a bloody good lineup you have there danny well done .

----------


## RUMPY

I'm not a duck shooter but has anyone else noticed that this year there hasn't been any media reports on opening day. Most years there is a big story with the odd group of protesters chucked in saying how appalling the sport is. A nice change.

----------


## kotuku

> I'm not a duck shooter but has anyone else noticed that this year there hasn't been any media reports on opening day. Most years there is a big story with the odd group of protesters chucked in saying how appalling the sport is. A nice change.


i suspectrecent events made for better ratings .howver last week the CHCH PUSS had a headline with typical plod dangling and over&under repeating the time honoured homily.
was visitng after shooting yesterday -someone commented -A plod in the group,himself a shooter, just raised an eyebrow!
 anyhow the next royal filly .mvver of nations engagement make for much better print than boring middleaged men with rambo guns :X X:

----------


## gsp follower

surprised we never saw the rangers or plod or any other bugger



> No she was a little spoon hen


I shot a couple years ago but now only take drakes.
still that bill speckling I don't re,member

----------


## dannyb

> surprised we never saw the rangers or plod or any other bugger
> 
> 
> I shot a couple years ago but now only take drakes.
> still that bill speckling I don't re,member


One of our crew is a fish and game ranger so we saw one  :Grin:

----------

